# Vermilion Cats



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Can anyone help me with a decent catfishing spot in the Vermilion area of Lake Erie?


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

Fish the mouth of the river.


----------

